# Wago I/O-Konfigurator



## tomrey (9 September 2012)

hi all,
1. im CoDeSys/Ressourcen/Steuerungskonfiguration kommt man über "Element einfügen" in einen separaten Konfigurator in dem man Klemmen verwalten und Variablen den Adressen zuordnen kann.
Ich suche hierfür ein Handbuch/Hilfefunktion/howto, um die TAB "Variablen" zu verstehen.
Habe nix in Handbücher und Schnellstartanleitungen gefunden.

2. da ich alle I/O und Variablen bereist in einer Excel-Tabelle habe, wäre es toll, wenn ich diese nach Codesys in die Steuerungskonfiguration importieren könnte um nicht ca. 160 I/Os konfigurieren zu müssen. ggf. auch später den Wartungsaufwand zu reduzieren.
hat jemand damit erfahrungen?
gruß
tomrey


----------



## Senator42 (10 September 2012)

probier mal eine bestehende hw-konfig zu exportieren in eine text-datei.
viell. geht da dann auch ein import.

ob direkt eine csv datei geht glaube ich aber nicht.

mit dem export import habe ich z.b. einzelne elemente von einer anlage zur anderen getragen.


----------



## tomrey (10 September 2012)

Danke, geht sowas evtl. mit der Rezepturverwaltung?
gruß
tomrey


----------

